# Honem, honem



## parolearruffate

Promin'te... neni to prilis? 
Je to pro me opravdu velky pomoc!

Veta je: Nebojite se, holcicky. Koukejte se. Takovyhle to teda je. Zas se zasmala. Honem, honem, na co clovek teda mysli... (je to o zene, ktera se prave porodi dite)

Dekuju...


----------



## nebt

Napisu ti teda preklad do anglictiny, protoze vim jen, ze to je pro tebe dulezite a nevim, co vlastne chces:
Don´t worry girls. Look! I see what it is like now. She smiled again. Quickly, quickly, sometimes I wonder what comes to my mind...
Jde o volnejsi preklad. Posledni veta je bez konce - neni tedy zcela jasny vyznam.


----------



## parolearruffate

Co jsem nerozumela bylo to prave ten "honem honem," a veta je bez konce i v textu, ja jsem totiz myslela ze mozna ten "honem honem" by mohlo mit take druhy vyznam, ale mozna ne... dobre, tak to takhle prelozim.
Dekuju nebt!
Cau
Laura


----------



## nebt

Jo, klidne to takhle preloz, protoze "honem, honem" zadny jiny vyznam nema. U vas "presto", ne? 

Pa pa
Nebt


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Promiňte... není to příliš?
> Je to pro me opravdu velký velká pomoc!
> 
> Věta je zní: Nebojíte (není to nebojte?) se, holčičky. Koukejte se. Takovýhle to teda je. Zas se zasmála. Honem, honem, na co clovek teda mysli... (je to o ženě, která se právě porodí dítě)
> 
> Děkuju...


Again, I added diacritical marks (couldn't you actually set up the Czech keyboard? It is quite simple) and corrected some minor mistakes.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Co Čemu jsem nerozuměla bylo to prave ten to (sounds more natural than ten - moreover, you already used bylo) "honem honem," a věta je bez konce i v textu, já jsem totiž myslela, (a comma must be here) že mozna (Italian word order ten to "honem honem" by možná mohlo mit take druhy vyznam, ale možná ne... dobře, tak to takhle přeložím.
> Děkuju nebt!
> Cau
> Laura


Your syntax is incredible smooth and native-like! Bravissima. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

You make me very happy... it's quite a lot of time I don't use my czech actively. Thank you. I love this language.


----------



## parolearruffate

Nebt: jo, italsky "honem": "presto"... "pronto" znamena "hotovy" anebo "pripraveny", treba: è pronto da mangiare, sono pronto per uscire, taky se "pronto" pouziva kdyz se odpovida na telefon. 
Jana: I'm sorry but I don't know how to set up the Czech keybaord, I will do it as soon as I find out!


----------

